# Suche Team / Verein



## Meik2508 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe dieses Jahr erst angefangen mit dem MTB fahren und möchte an ca. 6 Rennen teilnehmen, allerdings würde ich dazu gern einem Verein oder Team beitreten und die Region Waldhessen vertreten.

Würde mich über Angebote / Anfragen sehr freuen.

Gruß Meik


----------

